# Flying cat from Dubai to USA in summer



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

I have searched the threads here for some time and can't seem to find the answers to my questions. 
I will be traveling back to the USA (Texas) from Dubai in July. I want to take our cat home with us. She is very small. I know about the paperwork, shots, costs ect.
Here are my questions:

1. If I use a pet transport company will she fly on her own plane? With other pets?? Or do they just arrange everything for you but my cat will still be placed in the hold of a passenger plane?

2. The flight from Dubai to Texas is 16 hours (total travel time over 20). In July it will be hot on both ends. We will be flying Emirates Air, non stop. Will they leave our cat on the tarmac (like they do with the luggage)? There is no way she will survive that in the heat. 

3. What's the difference between flying her as cargo vs. extra baggage? Is she placed in a different area of the plane?

4. Will they feed/water her on the flight? Whether or not I use a pet carrier? 

I am not worried about costs, I am worried if she will survive a 20 something hour travel experience in the heat of the summer. Regardless if I use a pet carrier company.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

thevillagealchemist said:


> 1. If I use a pet transport company will she fly on her own plane?


Really ?

I am surprised your cats expectations are so high. Presumably one of its Maids will accompany it and handle all the paperwork 

Cats are just another form of baggage and you'll have no say or knowledge of how they will be transported, as things can and do change unexpectedly and animals sometimes even get lost.

Talk to a pet transport company - really


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I know someone who flew their cat to the US last August. The cat went in the hold on KLM, which has an excellent reputation for transporting animals. The airline even changed the newspapers in the cat carrier during the layover in Amsterdam. Cat arrived perfectly fine at the destination (Washington, DC).


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

We flew our cat out from Australia (10 hour flight) in April this year. 

Using a specialised pet transport company, the cat was sent in the hold of the Emirates flight we were on. In our case, there were three different daily flights and the flight for our cat was selected based on which arrived at the coolest time of the day. We then coordinated our flight to match.

Because the temperatures are very cold in the hold of the plane during the flight, apparently most cats and dogs just curl themselves into a ball andsleep the whole flight. Hence, food and water during the flight isn't required.

Our cat was delivered to us quickly and within 2 days was pretty much back to normal behaviour.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Depending upon the airline you choose, many USA airlines allow you take a small pet, up to 5kg I believe, as hand luggage. I have taken my toy poodle as hand luggage, in a small soft pet carry bag, from Seoul to LA. Perhaps you should ask the various airlines flying to your destination and choose your flights to suit.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Considering the cat will be in the cargo, no, no one will go down and water and feed it...................................


But perhaps you can take it in the cabin as a service animal (i.e. emotional support pet? with a doctor's note?). The cat will be in a temperature controlled cargo hold, the same as in the cabin. I would highly consider a pet transport company or breaking up your trip into 2 segments.. I would feel really bad to put my pet in the cargo for 16 hours.

Also found this with a simple google:
Airline Pet Policy Emirates Airlines - Fly Your Dog or Cat Safely | PetTravel.com


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

I know all the rules and restrictions, etc. 
We are flying Emirates - the cat cannot be in the cabin with us. 
No matter what airline I fly, I want to make sure our cat does not sit outside in the heat waiting to be loaded for hours, like the luggage does. Or unloaded once we arrive in the US. 
I am not worried about her being in the hold for 16 hours. I am afraid if we break up the flights it would be worse. We can land in Europe to connect to USA, but that will be same amount of fly time, maybe more. Then the poor thing will be taken out and put back in another plane.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Speak with Dubai Kennels and Cattery. They have successfully transported thousands of pets out of the UAE to all over the world, at all times of the year.

Or speak with Alison at Dubai Doghouse (google her website). She's a pet export expert. 

I personally have known many people who exported pets from the UAE (or brought them here). Most of them seem to have arrived/left in the summer months. All their pets arrived at the destination perfectly fine.

I understand your concern about inattentive airline staff but a proper pet export agency (or an airline like KLM with an outstanding reputation for transporting pets) will ensure that the animals are cared for the entire time during the transportation process, including during layovers or the boarding/delivery periods.



thevillagealchemist said:


> I know all the rules and restrictions, etc.
> We are flying Emirates - the cat cannot be in the cabin with us.
> No matter what airline I fly, I want to make sure our cat does not sit outside in the heat waiting to be loaded for hours, like the luggage does. Or unloaded once we arrive in the US.
> I am not worried about her being in the hold for 16 hours. I am afraid if we break up the flights it would be worse. We can land in Europe to connect to USA, but that will be same amount of fly time, maybe more. Then the poor thing will be taken out and put back in another plane.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, I was trying to make a suggestion.. EK will accept service animals in the cabin to and from the US, so if you could possibly get a doctor's letter stating the animal is for emotional support you can bring it in the cabin.


----------

